# Introduction



## Debz3112 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, my name's Deb and am looking to fulfill a life long dream by moving to Spain permanently next January with my husband. We are looking to make our home in the Alicante area and are coming over in April to look around and see where we like. At present we are looking at El Campello and Villajoyosa, and would be grateful for any info on any expats living there. We don't have a car so need to be somewhere that is close to amenities etc. I have been told there are pool and dart leagues in this area and wondered if any of you knew where these were, or even played in them yourselves. We are taking our time to get this move right and would appreciate any advice or info. Many thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Debz3112 said:


> Hi everyone, my name's Deb and am looking to fulfill a life long dream by moving to Spain permanently next January with my husband. We are looking to make our home in the Alicante area and are coming over in April to look around and see where we like. At present we are looking at El Campello and Villajoyosa, and would be grateful for any info on any expats living there. We don't have a car so need to be somewhere that is close to amenities etc. I have been told there are pool and dart leagues in this area and wondered if any of you knew where these were, or even played in them yourselves. We are taking our time to get this move right and would appreciate any advice or info. Many thanks


Hello there,
Are you retired?
Do you know the requisites to be able to come to live in Spain?


----------



## Debz3112 (Feb 4, 2013)

No we are not retired, I am self employed in a job I can do anywhere, what requisites do you mean exactly?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Debz3112 said:


> No we are not retired, I am self employed in a job I can do anywhere, what requisites do you mean exactly?


PeskyWesky means that in order to become resident in Spain you have to be able to prove to the govt that you have sufficient income to support yourselves & that you have healthcare provision in place


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Debz3112 said:


> ...I am self employed in a job I can do anywhere


That within itself will need some looking into with regards to Spanish income tax and VAT.

Hi Debz, welcome.


----------



## Debz3112 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a healthy income with my internet based business and have been looking at the various healthcare options available.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

More importantly, you do realise that darts in Spain are the "children's" safety darts with plastic tips and boards with perforated holes don't you?

I brought my darts with me from the UK in 2004. They're still in the box they travelled in....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Debz3112 said:


> I have a healthy income with my internet based business and have been looking at the various healthcare options available.


So you should be ok. I think if you look at the FAQ on the main Spain page you'll find a lot of info about the paperwork required.
Sorry I can't help you about the region of Spain you're looking at as I live in Madrid and usually end up going north rather than south.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Debz3112 said:


> I have a healthy income with my internet based business and have been looking at the various healthcare options available.


Not sure but I think you and your husband will need to prove annual incomes of roughly £6000 each p.a. paid into a Spanish bank account.

Not megabucks, although not enough to live on in some parts of Spain.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Not sure but I think you and your husband will need to prove annual incomes of roughly £6000 each p.a. paid into a Spanish bank account.
> 
> Not megabucks, although not enough to live on in some parts of Spain.


... and that's key!


----------



## astonia 7 (Jan 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> PeskyWesky means that in order to become resident in Spain you have to be able to prove to the govt that you have sufficient income to support yourselves & that you have healthcare provision in place


I have a question do you think that $6000 a month would be sufficient as I am also planning on to move to Spain in the near future. That's retirement I have the paper work from retirement plan and bank statements to show what is deposited. I also have private healthcare and paperwork to back it up.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

astonia 7 said:


> I have a question do you think that $6000 a month would be sufficient as I am also planning on to move to Spain in the near future. That's retirement I have the paper work from retirement plan and bank statements to show what is deposited. I also have private healthcare and paperwork to back it up.


you're saying $6000 a month?

is that US $? - & does that mean you're a US citizen?

if so, the rules are different than for EU citizens

if you're an EU citizen I'd be shocked if it isn't more than enough!!!


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

astonia 7 said:


> I have a question do you think that $6000 a month would be sufficient


----------



## astonia 7 (Jan 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> you're saying $6000 a month?
> 
> is that US $? - & does that mean you're a US citizen?
> 
> ...




I am a EU citizen and my husband is a US citizen.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

astonia 7 said:


> I am a EU citizen and my husband is a US citizen.


so then you will need to register as resident first, & then he can register under treaty rights as the spouse of an EU citizen

some offices will let you both do the paperwork at the same time, some might not - his registration will take longer & you'll need marriage cert. etc. translated /apostilled depending on where you married

the application forms are in our *FAQs & useful info *thread


----------

